# Speicherplatz

## MTZ

Moin die Herrschaften,

ich habe vor die Gentoo 1.4rc1 auf einem etwas aletern PC zu installieren (P1 233MMX+64MB-RAM)

Drinne sind 2x 2.1 GB SCSi Platten. Meine Partitionsidee waere folgende:

sda1 -> /boot mit 50 MB

sda2 -> /swap mit 256 MB

sda3 -> / mit dem Rest

sdb1 -> /var mit 2.1 GB

Reicht das fuer eine Installation des Grundsystems mit ein paar Serverdiensten (Apache,MySQL,PHP etc.) ? Ein Freund hatte es mal mit 512 MB fuer /var versucht und er nachdem er 2 Apps emergt hatte ging garnix mehr weil /var voll war.

----------

## jew.de

Hallo,

für /boot sollten 10 MB reichen. Außer, Du willst Dir unmöglich große Kernel backen, und davon auch noch viele.

/var wird recht groß, Du kannst dem aber abhelfen, indem Du z.B. /var/tmp/portage ab und zu leerst. Dort wird komelliert und die "Rohdaten" bleiben dort, werden aber nicht mehr gebraucht.

Ansonsten werden Mail und log-Dateien dort abgelegt.

Anosnsten sieht Deine Partionierung gut aus. Du solltest aber das htdocs Verzeichnis vom Apache auch auf /var/www (z.B.) legen. Da hast Du ja dann genug Platz  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## MTZ

THX fuer die schnelle Antwort, ich werde mal schaun sobald ich daheim bin. 16 Uhr erst Feierabend   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MTZ

Nachtrag:

Da ich durch Zufall eine 4.5 GB Ultra Wide SCSi Platte bekommen habe, aender ich meine Partitionsidee.

Frage hierzu, fuer /tmp sollten 500 MB reichen oder ? So gesehen passiert ja nicht viel dort oder ?

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

stimmt. Für /tmp sollten 500 MB völlig reichen. Die Kompellierung findet in /var/tmp statt. Wenn Du schon so viel Platz hast, verwende mindestens 1,5 GB für /var. 1 GB haben bei XFree4.2 und KDE3.0.3 bei mir schon nicht mehr gereicht  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## MTZ

OHA, das is ja schon betraechtig viel. Nunja, einen X Server werde ich nicht installieren da ich einen schlichten Router Server mit Webdiensten und Krams vorhabe. Fuer /var habe ich 1536 MB angedacht.

----------

## Haldir

Stell dich aber auf lange Wartezeiten beim Compilen ein, wenn du von Stage1 startest, (über Nacht...)

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Stell dich aber auf lange Wartezeiten beim Compilen ein, wenn du von Stage1 startest, (über Nacht...)

 

weis nicht, ob _eine_ nacht ausreicht...

jax

----------

## slyzer

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> weis nicht, ob _eine_ nacht ausreicht...

 

Ich denke mich erinnern zu können, dass hier jemand mit nem 233er rund 27 Stunden benötigt hat. Also eine Nacht + Schule/Arbeit  :Wink: 

cu

 slyzer

----------

## MTZ

Also installiert habe ich ihn in ca. 4 Stunden mit einem Stage3 Set.

Allerdings bin ich grade am emergen:

apache: 45 Mins

mysql: 25 Mins

mc: 10mins

xfree: 8:30 Stunden

php: ist seit ca. 10 Stunden am werkeln, wobei Java und qt noch mitlaufen als dep.

Die Kiste ist schwer am schaffen  :Smile: 

```

server / # uptime

 11:07pm  up 21:36,  3 users,  load average: 2.00, 2.00, 1.96

server / # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda8              2292768   1100996   1075304  51% /

tmpfs                     1024       216       808  22% /mnt/.init.d

/dev/sda5              1035660    176292    806760  18% /var

/dev/sda6               256667      8616    234799   4% /home

/dev/sda7               521748     16456    478788   4% /tmp

tmpfs                    47188         0     47188   0% /dev/shm

server / #

```

----------

## nikai

Dürfte sich zwar mittlerweile erledigt haben, aber

 *MTZ wrote:*   

> 2x 2.1 GB SCSi Platten
> 
> sda2 -> /swap mit 256 MB

 

bei mehreren Platten macht es Sinn, statt einer großen swap-Partition pro Platte je eine kleinere anzulegen, und die Prioritäten gleichzusetzen.

Dadurch erreicht man einen raid-artigen Effekt beim swappen.

----------

## MTZ

 *Quote:*   

> Dürfte sich zwar mittlerweile erledigt haben

 

Jo in der Tat, sogar in zweierlei Hinsicht. Aus der einen 50poligen SCSi Platte habe ich durch etwas unaufmerksames hantieren eine 49polige Platte gemacht. Zudem habe ich nun eine 4.5 UW Platte im System laufen - Partitionierung siehe oben  :Smile: 

----------

